# Falla con la que no doy en un samsung galaxy s2 Hercules



## R-Mario (Ago 19, 2013)

Bueno señores, este aparatejo solo tiene una placa logica completa que bien podria cambiar toda pero el costo de dicha placa no es para nada barato.

Ciertamente es dificil tratar de reparar algo por el diminuto tamaño que este tiene en sus componentes,

Paso a explicar la falla.

- Si me llaman o yo llamo, la otra persona no me escucha nada y yo tampoco escucho nada.
- Si estando en la llamada activo el altavoz (bocina trasera) entonces la otra persona me escucha y yo escucho por el altavoz
- Si pongo musica no se escucha nada ni por atras no por delante, si conecto los audifonos ahi si se escuchan.
- Si pongo un video tampoco se escucha nada ni por los audifonos, pero si pongo un video 3gp si lo esucho aunque sea por los audifonos
- Todos los tonos de aviso suenan bien por el altavoz trasero.
- Todo lo demas trabaja bien.

El galaxy es un T989 Hercules la version de T-Mobile, esta actualizado a la ultima version oficial y esta liberado. 
Lo he destapado y no veo nada mal

Y estoy muy confundid, parece falla de hardware al principio y luego parace falla de software. No se que hacerle ...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2013)

Huele a soft. Reflashea la rom a ver.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 19, 2013)

Es mero software, busca una actualización para el teléfono o mejor aun busca downgradear el software actual, versiones inferiores suelen funcionan mejor que las actualizaciones.


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 19, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> - Si pongo un video tampoco se escucha nada ni por los audifonos, pero si pongo un video 3gp si lo esucho aunque sea por los audifonos



Si se distingue una mejoría cambiando formatos es casi seguro que es problema del S.O.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 21, 2013)

amigo tienes una imagen del telefono  ,que modelos es exactamente esta devajo de la bateria????


----------

